# The Daddy



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

smoking on the front porch a month or so ago....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome man....!!!!


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

You the Man Roberto!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

lol....

thanks Connor!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet, what are you smoking?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice shot; what kind of cigar is it?


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks again for the props guys, that was MONTHS ago when it was beautiful here in Southern NJ.....
The cigar was a Genghis Khan Churchill... I have a review of it posted here in the forum review area, FWIW.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

love the shades!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Thx David!

I'm a big fan of Serengeti sunglasses. Real glass lenses, the goods.


----------

